# Teachers salaries in Dubai



## chubunga

Hi,
I'm in the process of applying for teaching jobs in British Schools out in Dubai, and have been trying to find some info on what kind of salary I would be on. The schools themselves are not very forthcoming with that kind of info!!

The school I'm looking at in particular is a GEMS school, so if there are any teachers on here who could tell me what kind of salary to expect I would really appreciate it  
I really have no idea at the moment, and whilst I regard my teaching salary here in the UK to be very good, we are taxed so much, I'm looking forward to not having to pay tax in Dubai, if I'm lucky enough to get a job!

Thank you


----------



## Moe78

Usually between 8000 and 12000 dirhams per month for someone with about 2 years experience. Also included should be a housing allowance or they provide you with a place to stay. Some do pay more and some even pay less mind you.


----------



## samfurah

if you applying in private schools then salary would be what Moe posted.but if u apply in semi government school you can expect more and with better benefits and IF you are lucky to get into government school then you are on roll........dont worry you need not have to speak Arabic to work there.. i know teachers working in Govt. school and they are doing good...try applying in all sector.....will try to PM you the applying procedure...for now check

Pages - Default


but i pretty sure you have to apply personally on the desk for govt. job....will find that too......


----------



## dallan

Dubai British School are looking for both primary and secondary teacher for the next year ie September - no idea about Salaries but have a look at this link if you fancy it - 2011-2012 Careers @ DBS - Dubai British School


----------



## justforus

chubunga said:


> Hi,
> I'm in the process of applying for teaching jobs in British Schools out in Dubai, and have been trying to find some info on what kind of salary I would be on. The schools themselves are not very forthcoming with that kind of info!!
> 
> The school I'm looking at in particular is a GEMS school, so if there are any teachers on here who could tell me what kind of salary to expect I would really appreciate it
> I really have no idea at the moment, and whilst I regard my teaching salary here in the UK to be very good, we are taxed so much, I'm looking forward to not having to pay tax in Dubai, if I'm lucky enough to get a job!
> 
> Thank you


GEMS are about 12,000 upwards in secondary, don't know about primary. If you get a job in a non profit school add 3, 000 to that min and more with experience


----------



## Pink Fairie

@chubunga - how many years experience do you have? Most profit making schools have set pay rates depending on your previous years experience. Which school are you looking at joining and are you a family or single? Good luck


----------

